

Forgot how many hours you spent at work? Ask Google - hypoliet
https://www.google.com/locationhistory

======
eljs
Am I the only one that thinks this is a little creepy? I've been meaning to
turn this off for a while now but still haven't gotten to it, goes to show how
concerned I am about it I guess. (Though I don't use an Android phone
anymore).

